
46 Ways To Start A Business With No Money - Brian Armstrong - cmanolarakis
http://brianarmstrong.org/blog/46-ways-to-start-a-business-with-no-money/
======
lifeguard
Use GNUcash instead of quickbooks to save some more: <http://www.gnucash.org/>

It can read the formats banks use to export account info just like QB.

